# iPhone 9 ra mắt sẽ có thiết kế và thông số kỹ thuật như thế nào ? nó có mạnh mẽ không ?



## DonKihote (23/4/18)

*Với việc chiếc điện thoại iPhone 8 đã có mặt trên thị trường trong hơn 7 tháng vừa qua, thì chúng ta có thể dự đoán được rằng, ngày mà iPhone 9 sẽ được công bố và ra mắt đang đến rất gần với người dùng công nghệ.*

So với thiết kế ấn tượng mới nhất của apple trên 2 chiếc điện thoại iPhone 8 và iPhone X, thì người dùng công nghệ trên toàn thế giới có thể tin chắc rằng, những dòng điện thoại iPhone thế hệ mới sẽ đem đến sự đổi mới không hề nhỏ về thiết kế và thông số kỹ thuật, cụ thể là chiếc điện thoại thông minh iPhone 9 sắp được ra mắt trên thị trường hiện nay. Vậy con điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ chông như thế nào khi được apple ra mắt, thì những thông tin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn trả lời câu hỏi đó.

*Thiết kế và thông số kỹ thuật của iPhone 9*

*

*
_Điện thoại iPhone 9 hứa hẹn sẽ có một thiết kế vô cùng ấn tượng cho người dùng công nghệ_​
Khi apple công bố chiếc điện thoại tối tân iPhone X, gã khổng lồ này đã cho biết, màn hình OLED gần như là một thiết kế tiêu chuẩn và sẽ được áp dụng loại màn hình này trên những dòng iPhone thế hệ tương lai, vì vậy chúng ta sẽ không có gì ngạc nhiên khi chiếc điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ được trang bị loại màn hình OLED này. Tuy nhiên theo như một số nguồn tin đáng tin cậy, thì từ tháng 9 năm 2017 gã khổng lồ apple đã bày tỏ mong muốn mua một số lượng lớn màn hình LCD từ Japan (Nhật Bản), dự kiến chiếm 70% tổng số đơn hàng của hãng này, đây là một điểm rất đáng chú ý và ta không thể tin chắc rằng liệu apple có thể sử dụng màn hình OLED trên iPhone 9 hay sử dụng màn hình mới nhất LCD hay không, điều đó còn phụ thuộc vào hãng, nhưng người dùng công nghệ có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng của 2 loại màn hình cảm ứng này.

Nếu như apple vẫn sử dụng màn hình OLED, thì nhiều khả năng trên chiếc điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ không có cảm biến vân tay Touch ID, thay vào đó là tính năng nhận diện khuôn mặt Face ID đã xuất hiện mới đây và chỉ có chiếc điện thoại tối tân nhất iPhone X mới sở hữu tính năng hàng đầu này.

Về thông số kỹ thuật, có thể điện thoại iPhone 9 sẽ sở hữu ngay cho mình một con chip xử lý Apple A12 tối tân nhất, so với con chip xử lý A11 Bionic được trang bị trên bộ đôi iPhone 8 và iPhone X. Điều này chứng minh một điều rằng, nếu iPhone 9 được trang bị con chip thế hệ mới A12 thì hiệu xuất xử lý của nó sẽ mạnh mẽ hơn gấp nhiều lần so với những dòng điện thoại trước nó.

*iPhone 9 có mạnh mẽ hơn so với những người anh em của nó trước đó không ?*
Ta có thể hoàn toàn tự tin và trả lời câu hỏi trên rằng, iPhone 9 sẽ đem đến cho người dùng một thiết bị công nghệ thông minh hoàn toàn mới, với tốc độ xử lý và những cải tiến công nghệ giúp máy vận hành mạnh mẽ, mượt mà đem đến những cảm giác trải nghiệm tuyệt hảo cho người dùng iPhone trên toàn thế giới.

_Nguồn: websosanh_


----------

